# My 33gal



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Just spent almost 5 hours re-scaping my 33gal. Here's the result:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sweet....enter it in the next TOTM contest


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes good idea! Beautiful! Where do you get your plants?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

do you have a before pic?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

BettaGuy said:


> do you have a before pic?


I didn't think of it until I already started into the rescape. I have an older pic from a while back though, it will give you an idea of what it looked like.

We have really bad water here. It's been a struggle to get what used to be a beautiful tank back up to par since we moved here 6 years ago. Iron galore. Our sinks, shower, dishes, toilet, all have orange iron stains. In the tank, the plants must use/filter out most of it, since I've never seen any iron stains in the aquarium. 

My biggest problem is that the algae LOVES it. Mostly black-brush algae and green and black spot algae. Algae has been my struggle living here. Removed slow-growing plants (Java Fern, Anubias) bought lots of algae eaters (SAE's, Doctor Fish, Oto's - no shrimp, they die in this water), and increased Co2, all three of which have been helping. 

Here's an old pic from about a year ago. As you can see, it's improved a lot since then.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Excellent efforts, yes your tank looks really awesome. Use pondpro2000 pond coating if ever face tank leak problem. Thanks for sharing


----------

